# o



## wanipa

Bună!

- Unde ați închiriat mașina?
- La Iași. O să o predau la filiala din Sibiu în două zile.

1. Can we also say "În Iași" instead?
2. What's the function of second "o" in "O să o predau"? Does it mean "it" as female form refers to mașină?

Mulțumesc mult!


----------



## irinet

1. It's better _în _or _din_ than _la_.
However, I don't know the reasons but many speakers prefer _la._
2. There are 2 *o* which do not have the same function. The 2nd is short pronoun form (gender for feminine), as you said. _Car _is feminine in our language.

The first *o is an auxilliary verb *and stands for future. It is colloquial.


There's a 3rd *o* , which is the indefinite article: I have *a *red *car *(Am *o maşină *roşie.*).*
The 4th *o* can be a numeral: Our family has three cars. A car (one) is mine and my sister's has two.


----------



## wanipa

Thanks a lot!

Speaking of "la", is it only the case for Iași? (Or for cities beginning with vowels?)

Someone mailed me of the 5th o, as in

"O, ce frumoși ochi ai!"
"O, ce păcat!"

O zi frumoasă!


----------



## irinet

Right, the interjection *o*.

It's not about vowels.
*La *is a preposition used for many contexts, showing: direction (to), purpose (for), place (at), circumstance (I want draft beer - Vreau bere *la halbă*/draft), etc.


----------

